# Accusing the Wolves.



## Silverdale (Dec 25, 2004)

Read the First line of my signature. Enough said.


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

Well, to be fair they're not trashing a season, the season is already trashed. Will you blame the Heat, Pistons, Spurs, or Mavs for not playing their best players in the last game of the season if it didn't affect their playoff seeding? I assume not, so why blame the Wolves here? Not to mention that it happens with many teams every single season, this is nothing new. The injuries might be legit as well, Ricky has been noticeably hampered by the groin the past few weeks. I actually don't like what they're doing either, I'd rather those guys play 20mpg or so in these last games rather than sit out. I can't stand a team that doesn't care about winning.


----------



## JBoog35 (Nov 21, 2005)

Weak draft, I'd try to lose the rest of the way out.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

its not tanking to get a higher pick, its tanking so we keep the pick.. if this falls out of the top 10 we're screwed.. weak draft or not its still potential to better the team, and we need it.
i dont necisarily agree with it, but its something that does need to be done.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

When did they say about rules about sitting players out of game so we can get higher pick? That is not even illegal. Your signature's what is ludricous about this thread. Enough said.

You have swallowed your own words down your throat.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Juxtaposed said:


> When did they say about rules about sitting players out of game so we can get higher pick? That is not even illegal. Your signature's what is ludricous about this thread. Enough said.
> 
> You have swallowed your own words down your throat.


pretty much, a team can sit out whoever they want in any particualar game... there is no rule against sitting out star players.


----------



## Cyberwolf (May 15, 2003)

It can be argued that we aren't even trying for the higher pick. Clearly our young guys need as much time as possible, and why would we want to risk career ending injuries (you never know) to our leaders in games that are, at this point, less meaningful than the preseason?


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

The second u are eliminated or lose contention to the playoffs, your season is over. Some teams have to lose. The competition is simply better. So why teams sit their players is because it gives their future a better shot at becoming good FOR FUTURE SUCCESS, and not to injure your best players, for future success.


----------



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

socco said:


> I actually don't like what they're doing either, I'd rather those guys play 20mpg or so in these last games rather than sit out. I can't stand a team that doesn't care about winning.


Bingo. This is depressing. IMO, you keep fighting, even if there's sometimes nothing left to fight for. I would've expected the team to play for pride, if nothing else.

Laurie


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

if they are planning on keeping them on the bench, do it until the very last game of the season...
get kg and co out there and try to leave the season on a high.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

Do you guys know if Garnett, Davis, and McCants will play the rest of the season?


----------



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

I don't _know_, but given this last couple of games, I'd bet not.

Laurie


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

I think McCants might, but I would't expect to see the other two play.


----------



## iverson101 (Mar 4, 2006)

I think McCants was only out last game b/c his ankle. I expect him to play, he needs all the experience he can get. It would be great if he had some big games against the usual subpar efforts opposing teams put up during the last few games, that would be good for his confidence heading into the offseason.


----------



## abwowang (Mar 7, 2006)

uh i think its a good idea to rest KG... but davis eh.. keep him out there.. 

KG needs his rest cmon guys... his knee is havin issues


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

This is for Silver...enough said:



> NBA Commissioner David Stern on Thursday said he's not concerned with the Timberwolves shutting down Kevin Garnett and Ricky Davis for the season's stretch run.
> 
> The Wolves' top two scorers did not play in the past three games and will be out for tonight's game at Indiana. The Wolves were eliminated from postseason contention last week. Some questioned whether the absence of the Wolves' standouts was putting the league's competitive balance in jeopardy. Several teams still jockeying for playoff position face Minnesota.
> 
> ...


http://www.twincities.com/mld/pioneerpress/sports/14338049.htm

If Stern isn't concerned why should you be?


----------



## iverson101 (Mar 4, 2006)

Kitty said:


> If Stern isn't concerned why should you be?


Because his parents neglected him when he was little boy and now he has to troll internet messageboards for the attention he desires.


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

abwowang said:


> uh i think its a good idea to rest KG... but davis eh.. keep him out there..
> 
> KG needs his rest cmon guys... his knee is havin issues


Davis is legitimately hurt, the groin has been bothering him for weeks.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

Garnett and Davis didnt travel with the team for the road trip.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

It is getting very annoying that people are making bigger of deals. C'mon, an injury is an injury.


----------



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

Juxtaposed said:


> It is getting very annoying that people are making bigger of deals. C'mon, an injury is an injury.


Yeppers. It's fun to see conspiracy behind every grassy knoll, but the fact is the guys _are_ hurt...and it's not like the middle of the season, where there was a real need to get them back on the court, probably earlier than they should've returned (see: Amare and Emeka Okafor). They've got time to get properly healed, so why not take it? There's nothing to gain and everything to lose, risking them by bringing them back too soon.

Laurie


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

endora60 said:


> Yeppers. It's fun to see conspiracy behind every grassy knoll, but the fact is the guys _are_ hurt...and it's not like the middle of the season, where there was a real need to get them back on the court, probably earlier than they should've returned (see: Amare and Emeka Okafor). They've got time to get properly healed, so why not take it? There's nothing to gain and everything to lose, risking them by bringing them back too soon.
> 
> Laurie


Yea, why worth risk injury especially at the end of season. I think it's silly. Also, give the younger players opportunity to play. It'd be a terrible waste if they don't. Then, it is a part of team strategy from this season to next.


----------



## Cyberwolf (May 15, 2003)

A funny little stat is that at 2-3 since pulling Davis and KG we're actually staying at about the same winning percentage as we have most of the season.

We aren't even good at tanking.


----------



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

Cyberwolf said:


> A funny little stat is that at 2-3 since pulling Davis and KG we're actually staying at about the same winning percentage as we have most of the season.
> 
> We aren't even good at tanking.


I don't think the Wolves are tanking. These guys are professionals; if they wanted to screw up badly, they know how. This is just Minnesota's season taken to its natural conclusion.

Laurie


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

They tanked all right, but they failed to do so. 

Hence my silly theory.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Apparently this poster has swallowed his words down his throat, that is probably why he didn't post at all since that day he posted this thread.

:laugh:


----------



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

Juxtaposed said:


> Apparently this poster has swallowed his words down his throat, that is probably why he didn't post at all since that day he posted this thread.
> 
> :laugh:


I noticed that too, kept waiting for him/her to respond and defend his/her original post--maybe say something to make us understand and appreciate his/her position. Didn't happen.
:laugh:

Laurie


----------

